# Eclipse Stables, Surrey - May 2013



## LittleOz (Jul 7, 2013)

I’ve held off posting this one in the hope that the house would be opened up (by metal fairies?) so I could get some internal shots, but it’s just popped up on that other urbex forum so I guess it’s now public domain.

The stables have been vacant since July 2012, when the Mitchell family who had trained horses there for the past 48 years were forced out after the land owner (the local council) decided not to renew their lease. 

_Sales blurb from The Telegraph…

If you love your horses, then Downs House, adjoining Epsom Downs racecourse, has to be a front-runner for your affections. The property is smack in the middle of Epsom Downs, home of The Derby, the world’s greatest flat race. So close to the starting point of The Derby that you can watch the race from the front garden, it once entertained the great and good of the racing world. It was the training ground for Eclipse, the 18th-century thoroughbred racehorse from which at least 80 per cent of today’s bloodstock has descended! In the 19th and early 20th century, it was home to the Sherwood racing dynasty, winners of the Derby and Goodwood Cup. During race meetings, the family held an open house for trainers and jockeys, and the yard housed the famous horses of the day. It has suffered years of neglect, but could be once again transformed into the best seat in the house. Features include 10 acres of grounds and paddocks, stables, barn and two-storey bothy. _

Yours for a cool £1.1 million. 


















































Thanks for looking


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 8, 2013)

Blimey it's huge, great photos and write up as usual


----------



## krela (Jul 8, 2013)

Curious to see the Gatcombe rosette, eventing and racing rarely cross paths.


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 8, 2013)

*Nice report that! Shame the house was inaccessible, looks promising... *


----------



## Quattre (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, in less than a year it really seems lonely and sad, as if abandoned a decade ago...are you going to try the house, now?


----------

